# androgel, does it help?



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

low testosterone levels, midlife crisis? will this help my husband to find himself and be himself again?


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

How about a proper medical examination?


----------



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

my goodness...sorry. he HAS had a complete physical exam again after being on anti-depressants for 7 months. he had gone back for routine checkup and the doc ordered blood work as well as a sleep apnea test scheduled for nov. the doc also talked with us extensively about the extremely low testosterone levels he has and why the anti depressant was making this worse. feels with our situation, as we shared more and more with him that he is in a full blown mid life crisis, andropause and the like...my question was simply if anyone has been here and if this medication works to help improve the man and then the situation...


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

As I told you in our PM, he might want to look at adding buspar -- talk to his doctor. It has been known to counteract sexual side-effects of SSRIs.


----------

